# Waiting on these girls



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

My first doe kidded on Feb 4th in the middle of a snowstorm, unfortunately we lost both babies. I'm still waiting for our other 4 girls to do something. Two of them are due on the 15th, one isn't due until the 24th but looks and acts like she could go any time, and I thought the other was due on the 9th but I think she has another while to go. Time will tell. The babies we lost were the first kids born here so I'm really hoping for some live babies soon. I'm on high alert, up at all hours checking on them. This is more tiring than having human babies and I had 7 of those


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice looking girls.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

I went through the same but only had one doe. Your odds of live kids are much better than mine was! Good luck with the rest


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Beautiful girls! I hope everything goes smoothly for them. So very sorry about the babies that didn't make it. Unfortunately, it does happen. I hope the girls give you signs so you know when they are getting close.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

Thanks for the good wishes. They are all rather sweet. The temperature went up above freezing today so they went out for a trot around in the sun


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice looking herd


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

I think I'm losing my mind a little bit, or I've been looking at too many photos on here. This morning I found myself out with the girls, phone in hand taking rear end pics Anyway, this is Buttercrunch, the double wide ND goat, she's due tomorrow along with her best friend Shorthorn. Her udder isn't full yet, we may have to wait a bit longer. We'll see.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:haha:


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

Definitely appropriate for her. LOL


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

Here's Shorthorn, she's due today, she's started to hollow out at the hips and her tail is getting floppy. Our snow is melting and causing a flood in my nice dry stalls in the barn. I've been bailing it out like a sinking boat with an ice cream bucket  Temps are going to drop way down tonight so I expect an ice rink in the morning. This is all I needed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

Still waiting on these girls. We're now on day 149, they're dwarfs so I went with 145 days gestation. The Wide Load girl, Buttercrunch has lost her ligs this morning, my fingers can now touch around her tail head. I didn't know what I was looking for but it ended up being obvious. I have had to lock her in her pen with her buddy because she's acting very strangely and is trying to get over to the bucks pen. All the other girls are following her and I don't want any breeding through the fence. She's running (slowly) away from the herd then yelling at them to follow, she's herd queen so they go with her, myself and my 4 year old daughter also went  I hope I'm doing the right thing putting her in her pen, she's not showing signs of labor yet but her udder looks nice and she's hollering, which is unlike her. Hopefully we'll have babies soon.


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Did Shorthorn kid out yet?
(read... are you holding out on me with baby pictures?


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

No, she hasn't, they were due the same day and they're best buddies. Shorthorn is the goat who is holed up with the crazy one right now. I just checked on them though and Buttercrunch has calmed down and they're snuggled together. I would never hold out you with baby pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

These does are driving us batty. :crazy:


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

So crazy Buttercrunch kidded about 6pm today. 3 beautiful little bucklings. They're all eating, dry and fluffy. Two of them look a little weak in the back legs. I have nothing to give them so I'll call the vet in the morning if it's still a problem. I called a friend who has sheep, she said they may have just been cramped in there and hopefully they will right themselves by the morning. Buttercrunch is a super mother, very attentive and protective. I can't weigh them until the morning. 2 of them are a good size, the first born is runty but is the loudest and has been nursing the most. I hope all will be well in the morning


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh those Nigi babies!!! They're simply adorable, congrats!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Love the patterns!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

so cute, congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

So I've been up all night trying to warm up and revive the smallest kid. He died about 7am. Now I don't like the look of One of the other kids. He still has a sucking reflex but is shivering and doesn't seem to be staying on his mama very long. I'm thinking I should try and give him a bottle before he gets too cold and can't suckle. So far the 3rd and strongest kid looks fine. I'm afraid to do more harm by taking him from mom, but I don't want another dead kid.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Sorry for the loss. 

What is the kids temp?
Is the tummy full or empty?

How is the udder, does she have milk coming out. Does her milk look good?


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Oh no! So sorry for the one you lost!
What's his temp? Have you given vit. b complex at this point? It can only help, can't hurt, & should be given orally at this point, 1/4 mL.
Has he urinated yet? Do you see him nursing?
Do they have a heat lamp, or can you move them (doe & kids) to a small warm stall for keeping an eye on?


----------



## LuvmyNubians (Jan 20, 2018)

So adorable! ❤


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

I'm on my way back out to the barn now. I don't know his temp yet. Going to check his tummy. He is trying to nurse, he's still strong enough. Son is going to milk Buttercrunch a bit so we can try and give it in a bottle if necessary. The other kid is definitely peeing and pooping, so she's producing. I think I have Vit B so will give it. I have watched him nurse. He's not as vigorous as his brother but looks like he's getting something. We have a heat lamp for them in a small kidding stall. He's almost 48 hours old. Maybe I'm being paranoid and he's just a quiet kid.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

My son got very little from mom, about half an ounce, but baby Lincoln is looking more busy and followed mom and brother George out of the pen. He fought me when I felt his belly. It doesn't seem overly full or overly empty. It's nice and soft but a little bit rounded. I didn't get a temp but his mouth is nice and warm. I'm hoping that the babies are emptying mom and her milk may not be fully in yet. She was a very good milker last year. I have her milk from the summer frozen, it's not colostrum but it's better than nothing. The little bit of milk we got out looked like regular milk. At the moment I'm just watching him closely so I can act quickly before big trouble like last night. Still waiting for Shorthorn to kid, surprised she didn't do it last night actually


----------



## kmoore9184 (Sep 23, 2015)

They are beautiful


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

So our little guy Lincoln seems to be doing fine. He's not as strong as brother George but George is clearly a dominate little fellow. He's much more aggressive when feeding and seems to think he needs to eat 24/7. I have witnessed Lincoln peeing, that has to be good. He just seems like a timid little buckling. I'm still keeping a close eye on the feeding because I'm pretty sure George is getting the lions share. Lincoln was perky enough to play a game of king of the hill on mom today. Too cute and very funny.















George is the black and white one


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

Aww, so cute! SO glad they're doing better for you!!


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

Shorthorn finally kidded yesterday. Pics will come later. It was a quick and easy labor with some troubling results. First kid popped out, a tiny doeling, as soon as I touched her I knew she wouldn't live, she was alive but literally felt like she had no life in her. I helped mom dry her off but she just lay there. Then came a good sized buckling, he was up and finding milk very quickly, all the time while the doeling was laying down, terribly weak. I thought she was done ,but then, along came another doeling. She wasn't quite as small as the first but still half the size of the buck, she was also very weak and made no attempts to stand but this one seemed like she had more life in her. Long story short, I ended up taking both doelings to the house, expecting them both to die. The very small one did but myself and 2 of my daughters worked hard with the other girl. She was clearly very chilled so we put her in a sink of warm water until she began to come around then used a hair dryer and hot water bottle to get her temp above 100. She wouldn't suck on the bottle but tried sucking my fingers. I drip fed her colostrum from Shorthorn for over an hour and all of a sudden, at about 5am, 7 hours after she was born, she stood up and started bleating . She accepted the bottle this morning and we've been feeding her Shorthorns colostrum. She's on my lap right now doing really well. The strange thing was, that when Shorthorn dropped her placenta there was a very small kid came with it. It had all it's bits and pieces but looked severely undergrown, it had no eyes, it was another doeling. What could be going on here. By the way, I named my house goat Orla, and the buckling is doing well with his mom.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow...you've certainly had some adventures with your kids this year. I'm sorry for the ones you lost, but the ones you have alive are too cute!


----------



## Kath G. (Jul 13, 2017)

So sorry for your losses.... 
Good work on Orla, you can only do what you can do.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

So we're still waiting on our last 2 girls Olive and Petunia, they are 5 year old ffs, half ND half fainting. I thought I'd post some baby pictures. Both of Buttercrunches boys are doing great. Shorthorns

















































little buckling is great and her little bottle baby is also great  The first 3 pics are of Orla, our little bottle baby, exploring and meeting the herd, she's also been hanging out with her mom and brother. Mom likes her, licks her but won't feed her. The other 2 pics are of George and Lincoln, Buttercrunches boys.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

Olive kidded in the early hours this morning. Boy/girl twins. Healthy and strong. Oscar and Oonagh.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All cute.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

Thanks. Just one more momma left to kid. No idea when she's due, I had Feb 9th as a due date, clearly that was wrong LOL. She's definitely pregnant though, she's a FF and is developing a nice udder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

Petunia is in labor, last doe to kid. Hoping for healthy babies. Better get back out to her


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

Petunia had a small














single doeling just before midnight on my daughters birthday  She was pretty wide so I was surprised it was a single, but healthy baby and momma was what I was after. She just dropped the after birth and is looking pretty comfortable. 3 hours since the birth, placenta is out, baby is cleaned, dry and up learning to eat, I'm assuming Petunia is done and I'm off to get some shut eye


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! She's adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

Thanks, she's pretty adorable. Black and white with brown socks and some brown on her face. Petunia is doing great, she's 5 years old and a FF, she's a very attentive mom, instincts are an amazing thing to watch. Happy to be done with kidding for the moment. We start breeding our younger does next month


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

She is adorable!!


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

The weather's been terrible here the last week or so. I couldn't let Petunia and baby Polly out until yesterday. Here's a picture of Polly checking out the outdoors for the first time.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

So, in keeping with the exciting kidding season we have had, a crazy thing happened this morning. The human kids were in the barn early milking does and feeding bottle babies (I was still lounging in bed) when one of my boys came running in to tell me that Petunia was having another baby. I'm thinking ???????? And  Petunia kidded 9 days ago, a single doeling, admittedly, at the time I did wonder if there may have been another kid in there but after the placenta dropped, she was eating heartily and so was new baby and all seemed well I decided that I was mistaken and went to bed. I watched her carefully for 48 hours, because I just had 'a feeling' but she seemed so content and happy that after that all thoughts of a retained kid went out of my mind. Fast forward to this morning. I jump out of bed, put on boots and a jacket and head down to the barn in my jammies, all the time thinking, these human kids are crazy, there's no way she's delivering a retained baby after 9 whole days, no way. But in the back of my mind I'm remembering that feeling I had after she had Polly and I'm thinking . Sorry for the profane emojis, but I think you all probably get my mindset. Well sure enough I get down there and hop in her pen, I'm afraid to look but nevertheless I do, and I see a mouth and nose and little tongue. "Is it a baby Mom" Yes, that's definitely a baby, "Is it alive Mom" Eh, no. All I'm thinking is , please let this baby come out in one piece, please let Petunia be ok. So , I call the vet and explain the situation. She asks if there's a bad smell, well there wasn't, it just smelled like a normal birth. She said that after 9 days with a retained kid Petunia should be very, very I'll, but she's standing there eating and drinking. She says that the baby should be decomposed, but it's not. Very long story shortened a bit, Petunia delivered a stillborn doeling after a couple of hours, the contractions were very irregular and sparse and I only had to help deliver the hips and hind legs, the babies body was twisted sideways and it took a bit of work to deliver the hind end. Within 20 minutes mom was eating and drinking normally again and wanting to go outside. Vet told me to give her a shot of Penicillin, as it was all I had on hand, as a precaution, and watch for infection. As of this evening, Petunia and Polly are doing really well. I'm hoping that this very lucky goat continues to be lucky and all ends well for her.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow that's amazing! Glad she delivered it okay and hope she will continue to be well. Did she drop another placenta too?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, that is something.
Good work.

Glad she is OK.
Keep up the antibiotics shots for the duration.


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

No sign of another placenta yet. Vet said to just keep a close eye on her, watch for smelly discharge etc. She's back outside again today happily munching with her baby. Vet recommended one high dose of antibiotic because of the lack of symptoms of infection, it was precautionary. I think someone was looking out for Petunia, I feel incredibly lucky


----------



## Fuzzypeach (May 18, 2017)

I thought I would share some pics of some of our kids from this spring, mainly because they're so lovely.










































These are our bucklings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A bunch of cutie pies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Very cute


----------

